# Balanced cart...



## LindaL (Mar 1, 2010)

I just bought my "new to me" show cart...an older Jerald. The tires need to be filled up, but Deb thinks the wheel is warped. I can't tell just from watching it travel while walking it because of the flat tires. Once the tires are filled, is there was way to know for sure if your cart is balanced and wheels are not warped at all? Will you feel it when driving? I am a newbie to driving, so I need help with this please.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2010)

One way to tell if a cart is balanced is to get between the shafts as though you are the horse and have someone get in and out of the cart. If the wheel is out of round, you should also be able to feel it this way.

The nice thing about Jerald's, is you can get all replacement parts.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 1, 2010)

Linda do you have a bike store near by. I think if you were to take the wheels to them they could tell you if they are warped and how badly warped. If so then you could do the shopping online to replace them. Good luck and Happy Driving. I know you and Deb are going to really enjoy it once you get started.

Are you planning to do driving at the shows or are you interested in CDE type driving? Just curious.

Marie


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 1, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> Linda do you have a bike store near by. I think if you were to take the wheels to them they could tell you if they are warped and how badly warped. If so then you could do the shopping online to replace them. Marie


I don't think Marie suggested to have you purchase wheels at a bike store, but just have them looked at there. Regardless, DON'T purchase bicycle wheels if they are out of round. Bicycle wheels are not designed for the sideways pressure that a cart axle puts on them, and they will "explode" sideways. Wheels are one piece not to skimp on.

Get your parts directly from Jerald or a distributer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2010)

No, bicycle wheels are NOT the right wheels for a cart. Your bike dealer will tell you that. I went there and tried. But, tubes and tires can be purchased there. My dealer looked at my wheels and said they were structurally sound. So perhaps your dealer could at least tell you that. Be sure to buy heavy duty tubes and fill them with puncture goop.

Instead of buying new wheels, I had mine powder coated and they look great now.


----------



## Sandee (Mar 1, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> No, bicycle wheels are NOT the right wheels for a cart. Your bike dealer will tell you that. I went there and tried. But, tubes and tires can be purchased there. My dealer looked at my wheels and said they were structurally sound. So perhaps your dealer could at least tell you that. Be sure to buy heavy duty tubes and fill them with puncture goop.Instead of buying new wheels, I had mine powder coated and they look great now.


Not to go too far off topic but where did you get your wheels powder coated, I mean, like a local person/shop or send them off to Jerald or ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2010)

I got them powder coated at an industrial facility in a nearby city. It cost $35 apiece, which was cheaper than buying new wheels. And I like that they are black now! (I could have had other colors). After the bike shop guy said they were in fine shape, just not cosmetically attractive, I decided to save them. I just couldn't seem to get them to polish up nicely anymore. I don't think you can save them if they are out of round or have spoke damage.

www.cassphoto.com/blackwheels.jpg

A trailer company might be able to suggest a place, or sometimes automotive shops know.

Here is a site that has wheels:

http://easyentrycart.com/products/


----------



## LindaL (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks! I understand about not using bike wheels, but taking the wheels to a bike shop to have them evaluated sounds like a good idea. I also like the idea of powdercoating the wheels if they are not warped, because they are a little rusted.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh no didn't mean to buy them at a bike shop just get them checked. But if they are good that power coating idea sounds great. Lots of Industrial outfits in Portland that could do that.


----------



## whitney (Mar 2, 2010)

Would bike wheels be ok if you have the no flat solid inserts?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have any old timer bike stores or skilled cart makers, they can "true" up the wheel by adjusting the spoke screws on higher end wheels. Graber and jerald card have nice wheels that can be adjusted, cheeper wheels typically can not be adjusted. Warning, not something to try on your own if you don't know what you are doing! It will come out worse than when you started.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 3, 2010)

A very fine grade steel wool, some metal polish and elbow grease will remove most or all of the rust from your wire wheels.

To check the balance on your cart you need to be the one sitting in the cart as different weights will change the balance. Have someone check under the saddle with their hand while you sit in the cart on a flat area - there should be 5 to 10 pounds of weight on the saddle if your cart is properly balanced. The shafts should be almost level across or tipped up slightly towards the shoulder if all is well in a horizontal draft cart. You will most likely find that the shaft follows the line of the traces if it is well balanced.


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> A very fine grade steel wool, some metal polish and elbow grease will remove most or all of the rust from your wire wheels.
> To check the balance on your cart you need to be the one sitting in the cart as different weights will change the balance. Have someone check under the saddle with their hand while you sit in the cart on a flat area - there should be 5 to 10 pounds of weight on the saddle if your cart is properly balanced. The shafts should be almost level across or tipped up slightly towards the shoulder if all is well in a horizontal draft cart. You will most likely find that the shaft follows the line of the traces if it is well balanced.


And to add to that, tip your weight back and forth, too, and see what that does to the balance and weight in the shafts. Even without moving your butt forward or back on the seat, just leaning forward or back can make a world of difference!

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 3, 2010)

whitney said:


> Would bike wheels be ok if you have the no flat solid inserts?


No, the problem is the spokes are designed for a totally different kind of stress and will bow or "taco" under the lateral stresses of driving in deep footing. It isn't the tire that's the problem, it's the wheel.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 3, 2010)

I've seen wooden wheels that are made incorrectly that have exploded sideways from the pressure that the axle puts on the wheel in a turn. Bicycle wheels would do the same thing. I have a photo of a very warped bicycle wheel that someone took on a trail drive that I am using for the Trail and Recreational Driving presentation I am working on for my local driving club and eventually for ADS. The lady was lucky that the wheel did warp instead of push out sideways and explode!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Mar 4, 2010)

Off topic but speaking of balance saw a jearld cart on craigslist for 500 OBO but its for a full size horse.... darn - I KNOW you can not cut down shafts and maintain balance but gez makes me wish it was poss... ok - thanks for listening to me vent


----------



## Carriage (Mar 4, 2010)

LindaL said:


> Thanks! I understand about not using bike wheels, but taking the wheels to a bike shop to have them evaluated sounds like a good idea. I also like the idea of powdercoating the wheels if they are not warped, because they are a little rusted.


Linda,

I would be VERY careful about powder coating a wire spoke wheel. Most likely the wheel will need to be bead blasted to prepare the metal to accept the powder coating. Depending on the metals used, in the wheel, between spoke and rim, the peening of the bead blast can change the hardness of the spoke. Additionally the baking process to harden the powder coat can further alter the hardness to the point where the wheel is no longer sound either vertically or laterally. Lastly, depending on the amount of rust and its locations one might question the integrity of the wheel.

You may be able to get away with it and it appears that some have however I personally would not try it.

As the wheel is the heart of the cart!, I think I would opt for new wheels instead. Your horses safety is worth it.

Bb


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 5, 2010)

Carriage said:


> LindaL said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I understand about not using bike wheels, but taking the wheels to a bike shop to have them evaluated sounds like a good idea. I also like the idea of powdercoating the wheels if they are not warped, because they are a little rusted.
> ...


WOW! Really good info and advice from someone who obviously knows their metal - THANK YOU!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, we found out that our cart wheels are both warped and unfixable...bummer! So, now we are looking for some new (or new "used" ) wheels. Checked with a Jerald dealer and they wanted $425/ pr...ouch! Then clicked on a link that someone here had posted for wheels and they only want $42.50 per wheel....BUT will they fit a Jerald cart?? (They are generic). I emailed them about it, so will see...

Eventually we will be driving our horse in a show cart....


----------



## Katiean (Mar 21, 2010)

If the axle and hub width fit you should be OK. I know they are not Jerald but, some of us can not afford $425 for wheels. I had to buy new wheels last year before the show for my show cart. This cart has only been used in shows. It was a cheep cart and the first year the bearings went out. It cost me $125 for a pair of new wheels that I almost didn't find. I used it with the new wheels last year in the 2 back to back shows we go to and it is back in storage. I do not even practice in my show cart. I did get Kevlar tubes for the show cart though because you don't need flats at a show and I hate that green goop you put in tires. Kevlar stands up to the goat head thorns we have here.


----------

